# Large Feral Flock



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thought you may like to see a large feral flock. They are located about 1/4 mile from our house at a research farm run by a local university. There are acres and acres of open fields where grain crops are grown each year so food is plentiful, plus there are many barns on the land. Also, directly behind them is a small pond and across the road from them a much larger one, plus a creek that is just below that. Ideal location but our only problem is that the ones we have tried to release there make it back home in a day or two so we finally gave up. 

What you see in the picture is just part of them. The lines extend further to the left and right. They just sit and watch the traffic go by.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

I'm looking forward to seing the picture...sounds like a wonderful haven for pigeons...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Trying again. I'm also throwing in a fun one.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Love the pictures!  

The cows look like they are saying "Whatsup?"

..and I would love to know what the ferals are all busy talking about. ??


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Treesa, we love to watch them. I had to resize so many times that the picture loses some impact. For example, I counted the pigeons on the left side only and quit at 75. The lines extend far down the power lines. They often lay atop one of the barns and there are so many the roof looks black. There are many solid white pigeons in the flock - probably racers that just took up with them.

I do worry about them because I'm afraid that one day the school will get tired of them roosting in the barns and try to reduce the numbers. I was told that they do create some problems and that many die each year from flying into the big fans they use in the barns to circulate air and cool the cows. We also believe that many in the flock actually fly in from other areas to feed and don't actually roost there. We often see them flying to wherever they roost in the late afternoon.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Love the pictures!
> 
> The cows look like they are saying "Whatsup?"
> 
> ..and I would love to know what the ferals are all busy talking about. ??


Probably how happy they are to have such a nice spot for a party! And, gee, don't 'cha feel sorry for those strange "naked" 2 legged birds who have to use that strange 'thing' to get around? Can't understand why they can't fly like the rest of us! Strange or not, we will always accept free food!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Maggie,

That's a beautiful flock of feral cows you have there  ! Well, so much for making sure pijies have enuf room to stretch their wings in, they are so happy up there all crowded in on the wires together, can't say that I blame them. Glad you keep your eye out for them, it is always a worry if someone will get a "bee" in their bonnet to 'reduce' numbers, but in the meantime, they are one happy group of pigeons!

fp

PS-You and Treesa looked so lovely today, I couldn't resist switching back to an earlier avitar, wanted to blend in w/the gals you know !


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

"I'm dreeeeeamming of a whiiiiiiite... pi-jun... "

'Tis the season!

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Yall are so funny.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Yall are so funny.
> Maggie



...and isn't it wonderful ....& we all think alike too!


----------

